# How do people eat carbs taking slin 3x daily?



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi guys, was thinking about this recently. I've taken slin before just pwo, went to 8iu and had 50g carbs and felt fine then ate a good meal hour later or so.. But I still had good carby meals before gym.

So my question is, when people take slin 3x a day, how do they eat carbs? Do they just eat small amount of carbs throughout the whole day and consume a lot of protein and very little good fat?

I'm not interested in running it this way but I'm just curious to what people do and a search pulled up nothing


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I think the proper response you'll get is using a BG meter to watch your levels but I did 2x a day 5hrs apart after a good meal then had a protein mixed gi carb drink 1-1.5hrs later


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

So did you not eat many carbs in te day then? Don't you need a lot of carbs to gain muscle?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I was bulking so lots of carbs, but this time around I will do it differently


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

General rule of thumb is 10g carbs per iu slin start there and you can reduce from there depending on how you feel a bg monitor is ideal really and the safest way to go about things. I usually shoot my slin drink my shake then eat a balanced meal an hour to an hour and a half later.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

I did it the other way around as it's alot easier to down a shake then eat a meal


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Sureno said:


> I did it the other way around as it's alot easier to down a shake then eat a meal


Thats what I said mate:rolleyes:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like alot of fannying abt that does lol.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

darksider said:


> Thats what I said mate:rolleyes:


Lol no I meant I can't always get a meal in an hour later but can a shake so I tend to shoot after meals


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> I'll force feed myself 500grams of fat free chicken breast in 10 minutes...


That's disgusting lol


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

i have it after breakfast after lunch and then after dinner

works out about 350g cho to cover the 30iu some days I might hit 40iu if I add in an extra meal.

all with real food. except pwo then it is dex whey and a few burgars ppwo.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> I'll force feed myself 500grams of fat free chicken breast in 10 minutes...


same


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> I think this is fine if you are a bb'er bulking!! But as a strength athlete (well, hope to be again at least) I need to stay in a weight class while increasing strength as much as possible...I just can't afford to eat normally on 'slin...
> 
> I've never had such potent gas in my life. Seriously, all the skim milk, egg whites, whey, dextrose and oats are not just blowing out my ar5e like a gale force hurricane, they also stink worse than a 60 year old hookers fanny after the navy came to town.


why would using insulin with food make you fat?

do you believe insulin shuttles fat? genuine question.

I power lift as well but am already well above my usual 105 limit this year anyway. If using insulin solely for recover then a few iu opposed to 10 might be better for you.

did you find insulin to directly impact strength? I have read otherwise that actually it can effect peak contraction (I have to dig this info out) Would be good to hear your experience.

I am indifferent at the present time as to insulin and strength increase.

not advising you or saying you are wrong just want to have a convo as to why you run things the way you do.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ok sound so from that article

if there are too many carbs present then that liver the extra will be synthed to fatty acids.



> When the liver is saturated with glycogen, any additional glucose taken up by hepatocytes is shunted into pathways leading to synthesis of fatty acids,


now this is my bit insulin does block lyposis and here it says it will have an INDIRECT effect on fat accumulation. So it will make you fat through some pathway but perhaps not by having dietary fat.



> From a whole body perspective, insulin has a fat-sparing effect. Not only does it drive most cells to preferentially oxidize carbohydrates instead of fatty acids for energy, insulin indirectly stimulates accumulation of fat in adipose tissue.


It may promote their synth in the liver but I am not convinced that insulin shuttles fat in the same way as cho,pro.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Empire Boy said:


> Having my raw deadlift, @ 95 kg bodyweight, go from 220 to 230, my raw bench 155 to 162.5 and my raw squat 170 to 185, in just 2.5 weeks, while off AAS, I'll keep fannying about!! You get out of 'slin what you put into it; and its the most powerful anabolic on the planet. You do it right, you can gain huge strength...all elite athletes know and do this...and I want only pure fat free muscle making macros going into my body during this 4 hour window along with all the IGF-1 being pumped out of my liver; and I want to keep myself in the equivalent state of morning fasted for that four hours (i.e. 5-6 bg)...this means ALL the protein and whey is being USED, NOT STORED/CONVERTED to fat...it fact you could say I'm doing anything BUT fannying about...having a shake and a meal is fannying about...do it right or don't do it at all is my mindset...
> 
> I have bad knees so lay off the low squat numbers...


That's a very good mind sight.

However I gaurantee 99% of slin users dnt do that much fannying abt 

It's alot of work n mini hits. Absorption rates and slin peaks And reduction times mean u could break that into 2 feeds and a litre bottle 2 sip on and get just the same effect.

Not having a dig mate and I never questioned wether u were making gains.

I'm

Just saying ure doing it the v complicated way


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Empire Boy said:


> I know. I think I was border hypo when I wrote that last night


Lol. Now that feeling I no.

For myself I find if I shoot 5iu slin 15 Pre and take in 50g carbs with aminos during training I'm find. No hypo.

As long as I finish the drink as I finish training and then eat 75g carbs pwo within 30 mins my bs will drop at sub 4 at the 2.5 hour ish mark so I eat low Gi carbs at 2 hours with egg whites n all gd.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Empire Boy said:


> You are right, it is simple...I am just a nerd and like to monitor it all, and I'm also somewhat OCD...so I like the whole measuring and timing precise stuff...Its working though. Christ my strength is through the roof and I feel lean and vascular, more so than on prop, winstrol and ace...I can't imagine doing this with a good cutting/strength AAS cycle. The only bad thing is the gas. It is really bad for me, even with a bunch of gas-x...but I should expect that as skim milk, egg whites, and whey with a powerful hormone like 'slin is a recipe for some potent flatulence. Seriously. I think I saw my cat gag (at first thought it was a hairball, but I think it was actually gagging); my dog would not come into the room. And my wife was P1SSED OFF and went to bed early...I cut them off in the down stairs toilet, window open, doors shut, can of spray, that stink still penetrated the whole house and just clung to everything...the sh1t we put our loved ones through for a bit of strength and muscle...lol


Must def be the food choices mate as I dnt believe skin itself will cause gas.

How often are u checking fasted insulin sensitivity ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

8 times in a 4 hour window? Fúck that lol you got too much time on your hands lol

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I admire your discipline I really do.


----------

